# Ephedrine from Canada - anyone can send to greece?



## coleman281 (Mar 13, 2015)

Guys,if anyone lives in Canada and can help with the above please pm me to discuss further (price etc)


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome to UGBB?


----------



## mugzy (Mar 13, 2015)

Ughh..... I'm beginning to think DF was right.


----------



## coleman281 (Mar 13, 2015)

which is..?


----------



## mickems (Mar 13, 2015)

coleman281 said:


> Guys,if anyone lives in Canada and can help with the above please pm me to discuss further (price etc)



Hello there and welcome to the forum. You'll never get far asking for sources. Ephedrine is regulated/illegal in some countries. You're not gonna get help breaking the law on here. Why don't you make an intro in the new member section instead of desperately trying to obtain drugs?


----------



## mugzy (Mar 13, 2015)

coleman281 said:


> which is..?



Did you want to use this forum as an information resource or are just here to ask for a source? If your just here to ask for a source you came to he wrong place.


----------



## THOR (Mar 19, 2015)

Walter white in the making lmfao


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Mar 19, 2015)

THOR said:


> Walter white in the making lmfao



THe Fuk are you lmfao at?...you just did the exact same thing in another thread. I went easy on you there, I'm past that now. We're not a source board so go back to that meathead you spoke of and get your gear there...otherwise roll the dice with an online site..otherwise..STFU


----------



## tinamax (Mar 30, 2015)

can send to Greece, PM me


----------

